# PDFs on the Fire.



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone figure out how to do this reasonably well?


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been emailing them to my Fire and they're such a breeze to open and read. They show up under Docs, not Books, and zooming/panning is nice and easy. I haven't run into any glitches yet, so it's worth a shot.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you tried using Dropbox for your PDF's.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

After I typed this a moment of inspiration hit.  DUH!  I plugged the darn thing into my computer and just moved what I wanted into the documents folder.  LOL!

Yep! That works great!  My PDFs are AWESOME!  I am a photographer and I've always wanted to read the ebooks this other photographer whom I admire puts out regularly.  His work is amazing!  But he self publishes in his own store.  He sells them as either ipad apps or pdfs.  I hate reading at the computer so I never bought one.  Today he goes and puts out a FREE book!  So I figured I should try in on the Fire.

IT LOOKS AWESOME!  Yes his wonderful words of wisdom and all of his insights and teachings are super easy to read.  But the photos!  Yes, the Fire does this justice. 

I need to load up MY OWN portfolio to have on hand!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, hey, share a link to the freebie!  I love a good photography book, very inspirational.

Betsy

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Here you go! 
http://www.pixelatedimage.com/blog/2011/12/craft-vision-the-free-ebook/


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

CrystalStarr said:


> Here you go!
> http://www.pixelatedimage.com/blog/2011/12/craft-vision-the-free-ebook/


That's a great book! And what kind of photography do you do? Do you have photos up somewhere? I'm particularly partial to travel and nature photos.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

You can also pull them up from your regular email too. I've been doing that from my Gmail, and it works fine. I can open it with Adobe or Kindle.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

cheriereich said:


> You can also pull them up from your regular email too. I've been doing that from my Gmail, and it works fine. I can open it with Adobe or Kindle.


Thanks for sharing that. I assume that you just tap the attachment and it comes up? Can you also save it on the Fire? Does it also get saved in the Cloud? Sorry to ask these dumb questions.


----------

